# Halo Reach is now free!



## Tonto

Powered up my X-box 360 two days ago & saw in the "Games with Gold" section that Halo Reach was being offered for free. Promptly downloaded it as I never did buy it. Looking forward to playing it. Get it while it's hot...and free!


----------

